# Quality vintage watches to look out for.



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been watching vintage Omegas and Longines for a while now to get an idea for the market. Prices seem to have risen quiet a bit recently. What other quality 60's watches should I look for? Certina been mentioned on a recent thread. They have a similar look,but what about quality? New to this, so I'm sure there's some cool sleeper watches out there that I'm unaware of due to lack of knowledge. Liking no-date stanless steel,batton pointers affairs.Be grateful for advicecheers


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe you good look at Citizen and Seiko vintage, good quality for less money than Swiss watches.

At Sweephand's blog you will find very nice watches....

When you look for a watch, watch out for fakes and redials out there, there is a lot of those...

https://sweep-hand.org


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Hope you find what your looking for .All I can say is I found what I think will become an heirloom. Best bit is I wasn't looking for enything in particular. It just turned up totally unexpected. You will know the right watch when you see it.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Certina are good, and undervalued in the UK. Also look at Mido and Roamer, but avoid any from India and ensure the Roamer watches have a MST movement.

The best value are 9k gold watches from the likes of Avia and Accurist, whose brand have nosedived in quality and perception since the 1960's


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Good imfo,thankyou


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Vintage Omegas are good but do you research as there are a lot around which have been made up from parts. Other brands which are interesting: Tissot & Bulova


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Record, Rado, Smiths Imperial, Hamilton, Girard-Perregaux, Eterna, and Rotary made some very presentable and durable watches.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

J W Benson, Universal Geneve, Bueche Girod, Bucherer.


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Tissot could be one choice also. Eterna is nice also recommended brand.


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

How about BWC or chronographe suisse as a bit of an alternative. They have quality movements and are still relatively cheap:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/J3YfJxfX7kWn5X5X7

https://photos.app.goo.gl/i6T5n2ZyqrnMeWyu9

Not exactly quality but definitely cool, how about a dirty Timex:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/cdQJiAWkmnbyMobE6


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

You could consider Marvin watches most of the vintage pre 1970 have good solid movements ( 520,540,620,700 ) which in most cases have been adjusted to 3-5 positions the build quality is good and sell for a fair price in some cases i add to this Bulova some nice vintage stuff


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

Another interesting and very affordable brand is Mu Du.....Apparently these watches were smuggled into the U.K. after the war to avoid import tax...You may expect a watch brought in by illicit means to be a little suspect (I always imagine a pencil lined moustache and a spiv in a raincoat lined with watches lol).....but the "doublematics"....have really nice movements ....(felsa 4000)....Also these watches all seem to have different style faces (it may be the numerals or the minute markers...some have date functions.....25 or 30 jewel)...which makes them highly collectable.....I picked one up a few weeks back off e-bay....and it has bearly lost a second....not bad for a 60 year old watch for £21....


----------

